# Is Torrevieja SO Bad?



## Pam2017

My husband and I are seriously thinking of moving to Spain. We were thinking Portugal, but Spain seemed to make more sense. 

Anyway, I've been poking around these forums and many people seem to be down on Torrevieja. And, actually, after exploring some "for sale" listings and google maps, it really doesn't seem like a great area. It is the last planned stop in the south when we visit. 

What do we want? We're looking for European charm, walkability to restaurants, shops and bars, on or near the coast, great weather (not rainy or super hot), and with a nice blend of locals and expats from around the world (not solely English-speaking). 

So, should we skip Torrevieja? We're planning on Cadiz, Estepona, Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena(?), Torremolinas, Malaga, and Adra, as well. 

Should be go further east of Torrevieja (keeping in mind that we're not keen on rain)? Any insights or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevesainty

The quick and easy answer, and I live there so I know first hand, is no. It is a wonderful place to live. I will post a more detailed reply tomorrow as it is so late.


----------



## Pam2017

stevesainty said:


> The quick and easy answer, and I live there so I know first hand, is no. It is a wonderful place to live. I will post a more detailed reply tomorrow as it is so late.


Thanks, Stevesainty. I look forward to hearing more. What areas would you suggest given what we are looking for?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pam2017 said:


> My husband and I are seriously thinking of moving to Spain. We were thinking Portugal, but Spain seemed to make more sense.
> 
> Anyway, I've been poking around these forums and many people seem to be down on Torrevieja. And, actually, after exploring some "for sale" listings and google maps, it really doesn't seem like a great area. It is the last planned stop in the south when we visit.
> 
> What do we want? We're looking for European charm, walkability to restaurants, shops and bars, on or near the coast, great weather (not rainy or super hot), and with a nice blend of locals and expats from around the world (not solely English-speaking).
> 
> So, should we skip Torrevieja? We're planning on Cadiz, Estepona, Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena(?), Torremolinas, Malaga, and Adra, as well.
> 
> Should be go further east of Torrevieja (keeping in mind that we're not keen on rain)? Any insights or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Only you can say.
Go and try it out!
Thousands of Brits live there very happily.
Peronally I don't like it at all


----------



## Pam2017

Pesky Wesky said:


> Only you can say.
> Go and try it out!
> Thousands of Brits live there very happily.
> Peronally I don't like it at all


I get the sense that it isn't very pretty from google maps. Also, we'd like a sense of community, including local Spanish folks. Would love to hear what you don't like about it, Pesky Wesky, if you don't mind sharing. Seems our time there will be limited, I'd certainly like to eliminate the most unlikely places in favor of something that sounds more compatible.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pam2017 said:


> I get the sense that it isn't very pretty from google maps. Also, we'd like a sense of community, including local Spanish folks. Would love to hear what you don't like about it, Pesky Wesky, if you don't mind sharing. Seems our time there will be limited, I'd certainly like to eliminate the most unlikely places in favor of something that sounds more compatible.


I have to work now, but if you do a search on the forum for Torrevieja I think you'll find some opinions!
Like I say, I have met people who are really happy there...


----------



## wsteele1983

I have been there multiple times, and i do not like it at all, i found it dirty and very run down. There are much cleaner and more pleasant places on the eye on the South coast Imo. 

Of course it is "each to their own". Same as Benidorm, some love it and some think it is a direct gateway to hell!!


----------



## xabiaxica

it's like.....


----------



## Simon22

I like it, to visit, we get our car serviced there and it's not horrible. The problem is everyone has their own idea of the perfect place. It must suit a lot as it is always busy there but we went further north and found our home.


----------



## stevesainty

stevesainty said:


> The quick and easy answer, and I live there so I know first hand, is no. It is a wonderful place to live. I will post a more detailed reply tomorrow as it is so late.


To wind back a few years when we lived in UK and were planning to live in Spain. We discovered that the Costa Blanca, according to the world health organisation, was the healthiest place to live in Europe. The Costa Blanca also enjoys the mildest winters in Spain and so that was our starting point. We visited, over the next, 3 years tens of villages and towns from Gandía in the north to Los Alcazares (actually in Murcia) in the south. We had an ever changing wish list when no one place suited all our needs.

We did not want to move house when we became too old to drive and Spain was to be our forever home. We eventually rented a property in Benimar, an urbanisation run in part by Rojales and part by Benijofár, for a year to check out if Spain was right for us and also so we could have a more detailed explore of the area.

Priorities in the end was flatness, public transport, nearby essential amenities and availability of bungalow style housing. We did not want to live in a totally expat area and, because of its poor reputation, we did not want to live within 60 KM of Torrevieja.

Torrevieja had the reputation for being run down, crime and drug ridden and was known as little Britain. You need to spend some time there to explode these myths.

Torrevieja has a population of 91,500, 45% being nationalities other than Spanish. The Spanish inhabit mainly the town area in apartments and the other nationalities live on urbanizacions outside of the main town.

The town certainly has some run down areas and some graffitti and I am sure its fair share of criminals and drugs although it not at all in evidence.

The coast of Torrevieja has no less than 7 blue flag beaches, and the promenade area of the main town is very lively with shops, bars and restaurants. The town has an excellent local bus service to all parts with buses every 40 minutes on weekdays and every hour weekends and holidays,winter and summer. This bus service is totally free for residents. The town also has good coach links to Alicante airport and railway station in addition to coach links to other major cities.
Torrevieja is within 1 hour´s drive from both Alicante/Elche and Murcia (San Javier) airports.
The town is well served with culture having theatres, museums and an excellent auditorium that regularly feature the Torrevieja philharmonic orchestra and brass band, and several Torrevieja choirs. Like most towns in Spain there are good sports facilities and indoor swimming pool.
There are housing solutions for every pocket from small 1 bed apartments up to huge multi bedroomed villas.
As for the reputation of being little Britain, if you venture more than two streets from the promenade you will need to speak Spanish. Although the utility companies and banks have English speaking staff there are virtually none at the town hall and civic ammenity sites.

The population, other than Spanish, is 15% British, 5% German, 5% Scandinavian, 5% Russian, 3% Columbian, 3% Moroccan and 9% other nationalities.

Torrevieja almost always comes at the bottom of the list of richest towns in Spain as it is a seaside resort and has a lot of people working in low paid service sector. This helps to keep the prices in the shops low, apart from the beach front establishments.

There is a new state hospital and a new private hospital in addition to numerous very good health centres.

All in all, we find that Torrevieja suits all our needs to live in Spain both for now and when we are in our dotage .


----------



## Horlics

stevesainty said:


> To wind back a few years when we lived in UK and were planning to live in Spain. We discovered that the Costa Blanca, according to the world health organisation, was the healthiest place to live in Europe


If anybody knows what the link is to the pages within the WHO's web site where these declarations are made, i'd really like to have them.


----------



## Horlics

Yes. Also skip Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena, and Torremolinos. 



Pam2017 said:


> So, should we skip Torrevieja? We're planning on Cadiz, Estepona, Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena(?), Torremolinas, Malaga, and Adra, as well.


----------



## stevesainty

I forgot to mention, seeing as you were interested in the weather, this good weather site with historical weather charts.

Histórico de temperaturas para Torrevieja - El Tiempo

Just choose your town and time of year and check out the temperature, rain etc.


----------



## lebesset

have a look at simmi's thread , also running 
you don't say how old you are but the attraction of torrevieja is that it has far superior facilities to anywhere else on the coast ; no charm [ like the rest of the coast ] 
anyway , if it is the best weather you want between almeria and benidorm is for you


----------



## Naomira

I have friends who love it so much that they holiday in Torrevieja every year. I tried it and really disliked it.

We're all different with varying tastes and preferences and the only way to find out if you would be happy living somewhere is to spend a reasonable amount of time there unless of course you hate it as soon as you get there. 

Areas that seem great on a short holiday may not seem so wonderful when you've been there a while and find it doesn't suit your individual needs and interests.


----------



## Dreamwork

Thank you Steve for a detailed and interesting reply. We have no idea where we will end up, we know what we think we want from a move to Spain, but really need to get over there and explore. Unfortunately our daughter is doing her GCSE's so will be a while before we can move over but if OH gets made redundant it will bring the possibility of buying a house forward. He has had serious health issues although now back to work but really dont want to wait until 67 before he retires, he's 52. Lots to think about, although I know Torrevieja isnt pretty, the fact it has hospitals and everything on the doorstep is definitely a plus for me. Will definitely put it on the list to explore. What did you think of Benimar/Benijofar/Ciudad Quesada?


----------



## stevesainty

I forgot to mention also that I live between the two salt lakes so 10 minutes away are walking and cycling trails and lots of wading birds including Flamingos.

I said that there were some run down areas but did not stress that there also some very pretty places in Torrevieja; just google Torrevieja images.

Lots of restaurants of all types from cheap and cheerful three course including wine for 10€ to some excellent fine dining restaurants where the sky is the limit.

Some people will still not be convinced but hey ho, it may not be for everyone but I would say that you need to at least visit and not dismiss it on hearsay, like we almost did.


----------



## HarryB

Horlics said:


> Yes. Also skip Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena, and Torremolinos.


La Cala is a beautiful small town, still very Spanish with many different Nationalities too. There are also some very nice areas of Fuengirola and Benalmadena. I certainly would not suggest skipping these areas!


----------



## Horlics

HarryB said:


> La Cala is a beautiful small town, still very Spanish with many different Nationalities too. There are also some very nice areas of Fuengirola and Benalmadena. I certainly would not suggest skipping these areas!


They're ok..... when passing behind them on the AP7, with yer foot down. But yes, if forced to go to one of them, La Cala would be it.

But with Cadiz, Estepona and Malaga to choose from, the rest aren't worth looking at.

IMO.


----------



## stevesainty

Horlics said:


> They're ok..... when passing behind them on the AP7, with yer foot down. But yes, if forced to go to one of them, La Cala would be it.
> 
> But with Cadiz, Estepona and Malaga to choose from, the rest aren't worth looking at.
> 
> IMO.


Perhaps you could give a bit more information as to why these towns are better so that the OP can make a better judgement.


----------



## stevec2x

Very well stated!

I live in one of the urbs just south of Torrevieja and can vouch for everything you've just said!

And I would add that if you aim to 'view' Torrevieja - DO NOT simply drive through on the N332 - that will tell you absolutely nothing at all. 

As you said, the town itself is very Spanish - when you need to see a doctor/council official/whatever you WILL need the Spanish language. However, if you decide to live on Orihuela Costa (which - from my point of view is a grand total of about 100 yards away) then you will get by with English language - no problem.


There's also a lot of live pop/rock bands around here - our beach bar has such acts every FRi/Sat/Sun - and when the summer comes probably lots of the rest of the week as well!

And it's never dead in winter

Steve


----------



## Pam2017

stevesainty said:


> All in all, we find that Torrevieja suits all our needs to live in Spain both for now and when we are in our dotage .


Thank you for such a thorough response. I really appreciate it. It checks many of our boxes. I think as others have said, it's a matter of seeing for ourselves. However, I also realize that we will likely make a decision on a very brief impression.

We DO want to live close to the center of town and really immerse ourselves in the community. My husband is keen on history and we both want the cultural aspects, such as theatre. On the other hand, we want relatively modern apartment living. The aesthetic of the city is important to me; I think my husband has a different standard -- more neat and tidy and less about the charm. We'll need to find a happy middle ground!

I probably let a few horrifying moments on Google maps color my judgement. It's nice to know what long-time residents appreciate about a place.  Thanks, stevesainty.


----------



## Pam2017

stevec2x said:


> Very well stated!
> 
> I live in one of the urbs just south of Torrevieja and can vouch for everything you've just said!
> 
> And I would add that if you aim to 'view' Torrevieja - DO NOT simply drive through on the N332 - that will tell you absolutely nothing at all.
> 
> As you said, the town itself is very Spanish - when you need to see a doctor/council official/whatever you WILL need the Spanish language. However, if you decide to live on Orihuela Costa (which - from my point of view is a grand total of about 100 yards away) then you will get by with English language - no problem.
> 
> 
> There's also a lot of live pop/rock bands around here - our beach bar has such acts every FRi/Sat/Sun - and when the summer comes probably lots of the rest of the week as well!
> 
> And it's never dead in winter
> 
> Steve


Thanks, great advice, Steve. We do plan to spend an overnight there. I realize it's not much, but it's what we have. Can you tell me more about the Orihuela Costa? It seems to be south of Torrevieja. Is that right? Does it have its own shops, restaurants, etc? Do you think we might find walkable areas there? We don't want to be isolated in a total expat community, at least I don't THINK we do. 

We are late 50s, early 60s, but still appreciate a good time. Beach bar sounds like a blast!


----------



## Pam2017

Horlics said:


> Yes. Also skip Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena, and Torremolinos.


What do you dislike about these areas? Are they actual villages or just golf/tourist destinations? Thanks, Horlics.


----------



## Pam2017

wsteele1983 said:


> I have been there multiple times, and i do not like it at all, i found it dirty and very run down. There are much cleaner and more pleasant places on the eye on the South coast Imo.
> 
> Of course it is "each to their own". Same as Benidorm, some love it and some think it is a direct gateway to hell!!


What's your favorite south coast place, Wsteele? Thanks!


----------



## Pam2017

Simon22 said:


> I like it, to visit, we get our car serviced there and it's not horrible. The problem is everyone has their own idea of the perfect place. It must suit a lot as it is always busy there but we went further north and found our home.


Where's that? And what do you love about it? Thanks, Simon22.


----------



## Allie-P

HarryB said:


> La Cala is a beautiful small town, still very Spanish with many different Nationalities too. There are also some very nice areas of Fuengirola and Benalmadena. I certainly would not suggest skipping these areas!



I agree, having lived in that area for three years. Each to their own, eh


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I don't know anything about graffitti or being run down or crime. I didn't hear about anything before I went and I didn't see any evidence either. 
There are 2 main things that I didn't like about Torrevieja;
One was the influence of British people living there and English speaking nationalities. I don't like being greeted in English everywhere and I don't like availabilty of all things British and I don't like the lack of Spanish goods/ services in the areas I was in.
And yes, I probably wouldn't like living in many parts of the UK because it's too whatever nationality you want to put in there. I don't know. I've only lived in Weston Super Mare and Norwich in the UK, not noted for their huge immigrant populations

The second was the countryside/ climate. Too dry and harsh

This is something I wrote on another thread. Please pay special attention to the last sentence.


> I've been to the urbanización La Florida a couple of times on Orihuela Costa. One of the most important places around there is The Emerald Isle pub. I've also been to another place on Orihuela Costa near the Carrefour on the N332. My impression was of a population made up almost in its entirety of 55+ european immigrants, the vast majority of which were from the UK and Ireland. These areas were very residential interspersed with pubs and shops geared in the main to English speaking residents. The same could be said of the parts of Torrevieja that we went to. It was difficult to find Spanish newspapers, Spanish tv, Spanish food and to hear Spanish being spoken.
> The British people that I met were very happy with their life there.


Other Torrevieja threads
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1003282-torrevieja.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/770785-looking-move-spain.html


----------



## wsteele1983

Pam2017 said:


> What's your favorite south coast place, Wsteele? Thanks!



Along the South Coast are many beautiful places. I love Nerja and the surrounding area, Fuengirola, Torremolinos and especially the Marbella area, which is actually where i am moving to this summer in August. Also Cadiz is very pretty and has some of the best beaches i have ever seen but it is very very Spanish, all the Spanish go there for their summer holidays. 


Everyone on here has different tastes, likes and dislikes, and for me its important to have great beaches and scenery, a good expat community, good choice of home comforts with a good mix of Spanish Culture, great shopping, plenty of restaurants and nice bars. 


I think google maps is a great way for you to get a quick look at these places, go into street view mode and have a little poke about in Torreveja, see if you like what you see.


----------



## Horlics

Pam2017 said:


> What do you dislike about these areas? Are they actual villages or just golf/tourist destinations? Thanks, Horlics.


I'll cut and paste PW's input..... "There are 2 main things that I didn't like about Torrevieja;
One was the influence of British people living there and English speaking nationalities. I don't like being greeted in English everywhere and I don't like availabilty of all things British"

These are exactly what I dislike about the areas I mentioned.

Somebody else said Cadiz is very very Spanish. For that reason it would be high on my list of places to live. Even the most Spanish of places will have a good number of Brit expats, we've invaded everywhere, so nobody would feel totally isolated in such a place.

In short, I didn't come looking for Britain with sun, and those places are.


----------



## Pam2017

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know anything about graffitti or being run down or crime. I didn't hear about anything before I went and I didn't see any evidence either.
> There are 2 main things that I didn't like about Torrevieja;
> One was the influence of British people living there and English speaking nationalities. I don't like being greeted in English everywhere and I don't like availabilty of all things British and I don't like the lack of Spanish goods/ services in the areas I was in.
> And yes, I probably wouldn't like living in many parts of the UK because it's too whatever nationality you want to put in there. I don't know. I've only lived in Weston Super Mare and Norwich in the UK, not noted for their huge immigrant populations
> 
> The second was the countryside/ climate. Too dry and harsh
> 
> This is something I wrote on another thread. Please pay special attention to the last sentence.
> 
> 
> Other Torrevieja threads
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1003282-torrevieja.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/770785-looking-move-spain.html


Thank you. That's the type of input that helps me know what to look for/avoid. I definitely want to experience Spain, including the language. Otherwise, what's the point? My husband, though, may be thrilled with the diversity of Brits and Irish. We're from a particularly non-diverse part of the US, so most anything passes for diversity with us!  You're right, Pesky Wesky, nothing trumps actual experience, but it really does help to know what others see that we might miss upon first glance.


----------



## Pam2017

wsteele1983 said:


> Along the South Coast are many beautiful places. I love Nerja and the surrounding area, Fuengirola, Torremolinos and especially the Marbella area, which is actually where i am moving to this summer in August. Also Cadiz is very pretty and has some of the best beaches i have ever seen but it is very very Spanish, all the Spanish go there for their summer holidays.
> 
> 
> Everyone on here has different tastes, likes and dislikes, and for me its important to have great beaches and scenery, a good expat community, good choice of home comforts with a good mix of Spanish Culture, great shopping, plenty of restaurants and nice bars.
> 
> 
> I think google maps is a great way for you to get a quick look at these places, go into street view mode and have a little poke about in Torreveja, see if you like what you see.


You're definitely talking my language, Wsteele. We want what you want, although I didn't seeing walking distance mentioned in your post. Are you, like my husband and I, keen to walk to amenities? I have tried google maps, and perhaps I just am not very adept at using it, but it's really difficult for me to get a good feel for walkability. Some of the areas look very residential and a bit isolated from town squares or shopping districts (not malls), etc. What do you think?


----------



## Pam2017

Horlics said:


> I'll cut and paste PW's input..... "There are 2 main things that I didn't like about Torrevieja;
> One was the influence of British people living there and English speaking nationalities. I don't like being greeted in English everywhere and I don't like availabilty of all things British"
> 
> These are exactly what I dislike about the areas I mentioned.
> 
> Somebody else said Cadiz is very very Spanish. For that reason it would be high on my list of places to live. Even the most Spanish of places will have a good number of Brit expats, we've invaded everywhere, so nobody would feel totally isolated in such a place.
> 
> In short, I didn't come looking for Britain with sun, and those places are.


Must thoroughly check out Cadiz. Love the Brits, love the culture, but moving to Spain, agreed. Thanks!


----------



## Pam2017

*Thank you all!*

I keep saying it, but it bears repeating. I truly appreciate the candid impressions you have all shared. We have planned a visit in November, but I just don't think we could stay long enough to make an informed decision WITHOUT lots of input from people who've been there. 

As mentioned, we are in our late 50s and early 60s. Part of our decision will be age-driven, part of it driven by what feels most comfortable. But, we really aren't moving to Spain to have the same old, same old. We want to experience the culture, learn a new language, and make Spanish friends. There's a bit of discomfort that comes from...well, stepping outside your comfort zone. It helps to understand what others have experienced if for no other reason than we can ask ourselves if we truly understand our priorities. 

So, thanks again. If anyone wants to play tour guide in November for an hour or so, drinks are on us!


----------



## Isobella

Pam2017 said:


> Must thoroughly check out Cadiz. Love the Brits, love the culture, but moving to Spain, agreed. Thanks!


I like the Cadiz area. I wouldn't like to say which places I don't like because it may offend someone. Most places have nice and not so nice areas. A matter of personal taste too. You could hate a place someone loves or vice versa.


----------



## Pam2017

Isobella said:


> I like the Cadiz area. I wouldn't like to say which places I don't like because it may offend someone. Most places have nice and not so nice areas. A matter of personal taste too. You could hate a place someone loves or vice versa.


Isobella, agreed. That's why I'm so appreciative of the candid responses and I love how respectful everyone is of other perspectives. I'm not crazy about tattoos, but I appreciate the art form.  

What do you like about Cadiz? I'm assuming when people say Cadiz, they mean the city, rather than the entire province. From what I've heard so far, it sounds delightful. What makes it special for you? Is there a particular part of the city that you love most?


----------



## stevesainty

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know anything about graffitti or being run down or crime. I didn't hear about anything before I went and I didn't see any evidence either.
> There are 2 main things that I didn't like about Torrevieja;
> One was the influence of British people living there and English speaking nationalities. I don't like being greeted in English everywhere and I don't like availabilty of all things British and I don't like the lack of Spanish goods/ services in the areas I was in.
> And yes, I probably wouldn't like living in many parts of the UK because it's too whatever nationality you want to put in there. I don't know. I've only lived in Weston Super Mare and Norwich in the UK, not noted for their huge immigrant populations
> 
> The second was the countryside/ climate. Too dry and harsh
> 
> This is something I wrote on another thread. Please pay special attention to the last sentence.
> 
> I've been to the urbanización La Florida a couple of times on Orihuela Costa. One of the most important places around there is The Emerald Isle pub. I've also been to another place on Orihuela Costa near the Carrefour on the N332. My impression was of a population made up almost in its entirety of 55+ european immigrants, the vast majority of which were from the UK and Ireland. These areas were very residential interspersed with pubs and shops geared in the main to English speaking residents. The same could be said of the parts of Torrevieja that we went to. It was difficult to find Spanish newspapers, Spanish tv, Spanish food and to hear Spanish being spoken.
> The British people that I met were very happy with their life there.
> 
> 
> 
> Other Torrevieja threads
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/1003282-torrevieja.html
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/770785-looking-move-spain.html


Ahh, the penny drops. I suspect that you have never been to Torrevieja town proper, only the tourist parts along the N332 corridor. 
If you and your OH do not like it then you don´t like it and nothing I say will make any difference.
But !!!
Almost every bar and restaurant in the town, away from the seafront will have Spanish TV on constantly. I go into the town on a very regular basis and not only do I enjoy speaking Spanish to the shopkeepers and the locals, I actually need to otherwise I would not be able to Buy stuff or get stuff done. You cannot buy an English newspaper in town and any free newspapers that are available are in Spanish.

As I say, I am probably not going to change your mind but Torrevieja ticks a lot of boxes for a lot of people.

I wholeheartedly agree with your comments about Orihuela costa and the Emerald Isle but again that area ticks a lot of boxes for people who do want to live in "Britain in the sun" and IMHO there is nothing wrong with that either.

My wife and I retired to Spain to live a tranquil life with a good diet and good weather, we came expecting that we would mix socially with Spaniards and other nationalities which we have done. I had three years of Spanish classes before I moved to Spain and still attend classes twice weekly. I get opportunities to speak Spanish with the locals almost every day as well as speaking English with the Dutch and Norwegians; I only know a few words in both those languages.

I will continue to promote my new home town at every opportunity so that other like minded people can enjoy its ammenities.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

stevesainty said:


> We did not want to move house when we became too old to drive and Spain was to be our forever home. We eventually rented a property in Benimar, an urbanisation run in part by Rojales and part by Benijofár, for a year to check out if Spain was right for us and also so we could have a more detailed explore of the area.
> 
> Priorities in the end was flatness, public transport, nearby essential amenities and availability of bungalow style housing. We did not want to live in a totally expat area and, because of its poor reputation, we did not want to live within 60 KM of Torrevieja.
> 
> All in all, we find that Torrevieja suits all our needs to live in Spain both for now and when we are in our dotage .


I think these are very valid points and are ones that perhaps some people don't think are very important. Others are just not very good at facing up to the facts. Having had recent experience with elderly people in my family and from reading numerous intelligent posts on the forum I realise how important it is to think about The Future and things like not driving, possible reduced mobility and ill health and all that that entails like a non hilly area, shops, transport, amenities etc


----------



## Pesky Wesky

stevesainty said:


> Ahh, the penny drops. I suspect that you have never been to Torrevieja town proper, only the tourist parts along the N332 corridor.
> If you and your OH do not like it then you don´t like it and nothing I say will make any difference.
> But !!!
> Almost every bar and restaurant in the town, away from the seafront will have Spanish TV on constantly. I go into the town on a very regular basis and not only do I enjoy speaking Spanish to the shopkeepers and the locals, I actually need to otherwise I would not be able to Buy stuff or get stuff done. You cannot buy an English newspaper in town and any free newspapers that are available are in Spanish.
> 
> As I say, I am probably not going to change your mind but Torrevieja ticks a lot of boxes for a lot of people.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with your comments about Orihuela costa and the Emerald Isle but again that area ticks a lot of boxes for people who do want to live in "Britain in the sun" and IMHO there is nothing wrong with that either.
> 
> My wife and I retired to Spain to live a tranquil life with a good diet and good weather, we came expecting that we would mix socially with Spaniards and other nationalities which we have done. I had three years of Spanish classes before I moved to Spain and still attend classes twice weekly. I get opportunities to speak Spanish with the locals almost every day as well as speaking English with the Dutch and Norwegians; I only know a few words in both those languages.
> 
> I will continue to promote my new home town at every opportunity so that other like minded people can enjoy its ammenities.


You may be right as other people have said that they have found "Spanishness" in Torre.
I still don't think it's the place for me though and especially for OH. It's not easy for a Basque to enjoy the south of Spain In general it's too busy, too hot and the landscape is too dry, but we will probably go again because as I mentioned on other threads, friends of ours have property there. I will try to go with an open mind.
For the moment our kind of beach is this









and town is this










Of course as time goes on our views might change


----------



## stevesainty

Pesky Wesky said:


> You may be right as other people have said that they have found "Spanishness" in Torre.
> I still don't think it's the place for me though and especially for OH. It's not easy for a Basque to enjoy the south of Spain In general it's too busy, too hot and the landscape is too dry, but we will probably go again because as I mentioned on other threads, friends of ours have property there. I will try to go with an open mind.
> For the moment our kind of beach is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and town is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course as time goes on our views might change


I understand why you might not like our climate in CBS, one of the draws for us though was the advertised 230 days of sunshine, 22 days of rain and the rest cloudy. Our UK weather was 50% rain, 8 days of sunshine and the rest just greyness, fog, snow and sleet. We just love having the sunshine pour over us like treacle!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Pam2017 said:


> Isobella, agreed. That's why I'm so appreciative of the candid responses and I love how respectful everyone is of other perspectives.?


Oh, we have our moments, believe me


----------



## fergie

If you prefer 'less arid' scenery, Javea which is north Costa Blanca is beautiful, mountains surrounding Javea town itself, and lots of smaller villages around.
Javea is a working town, with lots of shops and restaurants, most of which stay open out of tourist season. The town itself has three parts,the Arenal beach, the port area and the old town.
The population of Javea is mixed Spanish, English, Dutch,Swiss, German, French, some South Americans, Moroccans, and many other smaller nationalities from all over the world.
Javea is almost half way between Alicante and Vallencia airports, so convenient for both, and roughly one hours drive from the airports.


----------



## Horlics

Hi again Op.

I see you're 50 and 60 plus. I know a few couples that age and I'd say the success rate with the language is no more than 50%, probably quite a bit below. You'll nail bar and restaurant Spanish but getting to the point of socialising with Spaniards who don't speak English is a real slog and for some impossible if they live in a place where it's normal to go a few days without it being necessary to speak some Spanish.

If learning Spanish and reaching the point where you can communicate effectively on a variety of subjects is a serious goal, choosing a place where Spaniards outnumber foreigners would help you greatly.


----------



## Simon22

Pam2017 said:


> Where's that? And what do you love about it? Thanks, Simon22.


We're in Urb La Marina, we can drive to Torrevieja in half an hour, or Alicante or Elx. There are lots of little towns around here and I aim to visit them all this year!


----------



## Allie-P

Horlics said:


> Hi again Op.
> 
> I see you're 50 and 60 plus. I know a few couples that age and I'd say the success rate with the language is no more than 50%, probably quite a bit below. You'll nail bar and restaurant Spanish but getting to the point of socialising with Spaniards who don't speak English is a real slog and for some impossible if they live in a place where it's normal to go a few days without it being necessary to speak some Spanish.
> 
> If learning Spanish and reaching the point where you can communicate effectively on a variety of subjects is a serious goal, choosing a place where Spaniards outnumber foreigners would help you greatly.




Well, I am nearly 69 years old & doing really well with my Spanish  Many of us Brits don't even bother - so, I think some encouragement might be in order  . Learning a new language is not achieved, over-night...


----------



## stevec2x

Pam2017 said:


> Thanks, great advice, Steve. We do plan to spend an overnight there. I realize it's not much, but it's what we have. Can you tell me more about the Orihuela Costa? It seems to be south of Torrevieja. Is that right? Does it have its own shops, restaurants, etc? Do you think we might find walkable areas there? We don't want to be isolated in a total expat community, at least I don't THINK we do.
> 
> We are late 50s, early 60s, but still appreciate a good time. Beach bar sounds like a blast!


Hi

Yeah - saying it simple - Orihuela Costa begins at the Punta Prima roundabout - just south of Torrevieja.Torrevieja is Spanish - Orihuela Costa is expat as far south as Los Alcazares (I'm keeping it simple of course) - but just a few km inland it becomes Spanish again. And I mean expat - not just British - we have many friends from Germany/Belgium/Holland/Scandinavia

I/We live in Punta Prima - which I would suggest is kinda the best of both worlds. It has the benefit of the local Torrevieja buses (which are excellent and cheap) and provide all access to the usual authorities/health services that we all need at our age (we're 53 by the way). Note that these buses do not run south of Punta Prima - but there are 'inter-city' buses going all the way to Cartagena (but not very frequent). Going inland is more tricky.

re walkable areas - depends on what you want - you can walk all the way along the coast from Torrevieja to Campoamor (and probably further - but I'd be knackered by then!)

I'm not sure about 'being isolated in expat community' - we certainly don't feel isolated but are aware that our interaction with the Spanish locals is a bit limited

And of course Orihuela Costa has lots of bars/restaurants etc - although shops that appeal to expats are a bit limited - but you will love 'La Zenia Boulevard' and perhaps 'Dos Mares'.

Going inland - Orihuela city is lovely - with more shopping if that's your thing

Hope I've helped!

Steve


----------



## Pam2017

fergie said:


> If you prefer 'less arid' scenery, Javea which is north Costa Blanca is beautiful, mountains surrounding Javea town itself, and lots of smaller villages around.
> Javea is a working town, with lots of shops and restaurants, most of which stay open out of tourist season. The town itself has three parts,the Arenal beach, the port area and the old town.
> The population of Javea is mixed Spanish, English, Dutch,Swiss, German, French, some South Americans, Moroccans, and many other smaller nationalities from all over the world.
> Javea is almost half way between Alicante and Vallencia airports, so convenient for both, and roughly one hours drive from the airports.


Hi Fergie. Javea sounds beautiful and it was on the short list until I saw that it rains...271 days a year! Holy guacamole...can that be right? We consider ourselves already living in one of the rainiest regions of the US, but we don't get THAT much! . Is this kinda like Honolulu rain...it rains a little bit every day, but not enough to even worry about?


----------



## Pam2017

Horlics said:


> Hi again Op.
> 
> I see you're 50 and 60 plus. I know a few couples that age and I'd say the success rate with the language is no more than 50%, probably quite a bit below. You'll nail bar and restaurant Spanish but getting to the point of socialising with Spaniards who don't speak English is a real slog and for some impossible if they live in a place where it's normal to go a few days without it being necessary to speak some Spanish.
> 
> If learning Spanish and reaching the point where you can communicate effectively on a variety of subjects is a serious goal, choosing a place where Spaniards outnumber foreigners would help you greatly.


It is a serious goal...and we're definitely looking for a more immersive experience than not. I have studied Spanish off and on for years but am barely conversational. My husband knows no Spanish. I realize it won't be easy. But I do want to be able to socialize, not just navigate through the local market. My college linguistics professor said that the ability to learn a foreign language starts to diminish around age 5! I consider it a welcome challenge.


----------



## Pam2017

stevec2x said:


> re walkable areas - depends on what you want - you can walk all the way along the coast from Torrevieja to Campoamor (and probably further - but I'd be knackered by then!)
> 
> I'm not sure about 'being isolated in expat community' - we certainly don't feel isolated but are aware that our interaction with the Spanish locals is a bit limited
> 
> And of course Orihuela Costa has lots of bars/restaurants etc - although shops that appeal to expats are a bit limited - but you will love 'La Zenia Boulevard' and perhaps 'Dos Mares'.
> 
> Going inland - Orihuela city is lovely - with more shopping if that's your thing
> 
> Hope I've helped!
> 
> Steve


Thanks, Steve. That's helpful. Regarding walkability, I'm really just talking about the ability to walk to shops, bars, restaurants, grocery, post office, that type of thing...just your normal, everyday Spanish living. Not really looking for expat shops or really any shopping per se, other than groceries and maybe a pharmacy. Sounds like Orihuela Costa has that?


----------



## Pam2017

Allie-P said:


> Well, I am nearly 69 years old & doing really well with my Spanish  Many of us Brits don't even bother - so, I think some encouragement might be in order  . Learning a new language is not achieved, over-night...


You go girl! That's wonderful, Allie-P! I'll cheer you on! It has been a lifetime goal of mine to master another language and now I have a reason. What has been most helpful for you? In preparation for our move, I've pulled out all of my Pimsleur recordings and am using lots of online resources. I listen to Spanish radio, watch Spanish television, read all the Spanish I can...and am about to put stickies with Spanish names on everything in my house. I talk to myself in Spanish and sometime to my husband who mostly just smiles indulgently.  I'm really missing the real conversation element right now...but I've got some Hispanic relatives who can help out!


----------



## mrypg9

Pam2017 said:


> It is a serious goal...and we're definitely looking for a more immersive experience than not. I have studied Spanish off and on for years but am barely conversational. My husband knows no Spanish. I realize it won't be easy. But I do want to be able to socialize, not just navigate through the local market. My college linguistics professor said that the ability to learn a foreign language starts to diminish around age 5! I consider it a welcome challenge.


It's not age that matters, it's attitude and opportunity.
I taught MFL to all agesfrom 5 to 60+ and whilst it's true that young children learn quickly, they also forget quickly if the environment doesn't reinforce the learning.
When we came to Spain in 2008 I knew a few words but my languages are German and French so I had to start from scratch. I didn't take classes, bought a book and learnt a few basics like verb structures but really began to learn when I got involved with a local animal charity and had to speak and interact with Spaniards on a very regular basis.
As I made more friends and got more fluent and confident I joined a local political party where I am the only guiri. So it's sink or swim.
I still only understand about 70% of what is said to me as understanding is the hardest part. Speaking is relatively easy. I can make speeches, albeit with gruesome grammatical errors...but I'm understood. Slowly but surely my understanding is growing too.
So my point is this: if you want to be able to do more than the basics like shopping, banks, polite neighbourly chat.....you must leave your comfort zone and get involved with completely Spanish environments.
Join a club, a voluntary association, political party....you'll learn Spanish, make friends and perhaps do something for your community.


----------



## Horlics

Pam2017 said:


> Hi Fergie. Javea sounds beautiful and it was on the short list until I saw that it rains...271 days a year! Holy guacamole...can that be right? We consider ourselves already living in one of the rainiest regions of the US, but we don't get THAT much! . Is this kinda like Honolulu rain...it rains a little bit every day, but not enough to even worry about?


I don't know where you're getting the weather info. I am in Javea and I can assure you that if it rained 271 days a year I would not be here.


----------



## Horlics

Pam2017 said:


> It is a serious goal...and we're definitely looking for a more immersive experience than not. I have studied Spanish off and on for years but am barely conversational. My husband knows no Spanish. I realize it won't be easy. But I do want to be able to socialize, not just navigate through the local market. My college linguistics professor said that the ability to learn a foreign language starts to diminish around age 5! I consider it a welcome challenge.


Good news Pam.

Like you I studied Spanish on and off for a few years. I too was at the stage where I was barely conversational. Between studying and finally spending some time living in Spain, I didn't look at Spanish at all for a period of 6 years while living and working away.

When I started to spend some time here I met a couple of Spanish neighbours and because I could at least communicate, started to spend a little time with them. Suddenly, all that study was apparent, and within 3 months I was able to hold conversations fairly fluently.

I don't live in Spain full time yet so have spent probably 12 months here over the last 2 years. I'm now able to go out with a group of Spanish friends and use Spanish exclusively whilst with them (although after 3 hours it's pretty exhausting).

It's far from perfect and I have a lot of learning to do, but people are very helpful and are tolerant of my shortcomings.

The point of the story is, you might find that once you spend some time in Spain all your previous study will pay off. It certainly did for me and we were probably at around the same level.


----------



## fergie

Horlics said:


> I don't know where you're getting the weather info. I am in Javea and I can assure you that if it rained 271 days a year I would not be here.


I think maybe someone missed the 'e' out of Javea, and got it mixed up with Java in Indonesia, when making a weather forecast of Rain.
I am with Horlics, I wouldn't live here if it rained for more than 50 days,rain is a rare and welcome thing when we get it! as anybody who knows Javea well will know, we have to have a desalination plant, which is due to expand to help other towns nearby, because we don't get enough rain to fill the reservoirs.


----------



## stevec2x

Pam2017 said:


> Thanks, Steve. That's helpful. Regarding walkability, I'm really just talking about the ability to walk to shops, bars, restaurants, grocery, post office, that type of thing...just your normal, everyday Spanish living. Not really looking for expat shops or really any shopping per se, other than groceries and maybe a pharmacy. Sounds like Orihuela Costa has that?


We haven't got a car, and where we are in Punta Prima we can walk to any facility that we need. I would say that the same applies to Playa Flamenca/La Zenia/Cabo Roig provided that you are close to the main road (the N332). If you continue further south of La Zenia - I suspect it's the same but I have no experience of living in those places (eg Mil Palmeras/Los Alcazares/San Javier).

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica

heavens! 

if it rained even 50 days a year we wouldn't be facing drought conditions we're having now

I'd love to know where that info came from, too


----------



## The Skipper

stevesainty said:


> To wind back a few years when we lived in UK and were planning to live in Spain. We discovered that the Costa Blanca, according to the world health organisation, was the healthiest place to live in Europe. The Costa Blanca also enjoys the mildest winters in Spain and so that was our starting point. We visited, over the next, 3 years tens of villages and towns from Gandía in the north to Los Alcazares (actually in Murcia) in the south. We had an ever changing wish list when no one place suited all our needs.
> 
> We did not want to move house when we became too old to drive and Spain was to be our forever home. We eventually rented a property in Benimar, an urbanisation run in part by Rojales and part by Benijofár, for a year to check out if Spain was right for us and also so we could have a more detailed explore of the area.
> 
> Priorities in the end was flatness, public transport, nearby essential amenities and availability of bungalow style housing. We did not want to live in a totally expat area and, because of its poor reputation, we did not want to live within 60 KM of Torrevieja.
> 
> Torrevieja had the reputation for being run down, crime and drug ridden and was known as little Britain. You need to spend some time there to explode these myths.
> 
> Torrevieja has a population of 91,500, 45% being nationalities other than Spanish. The Spanish inhabit mainly the town area in apartments and the other nationalities live on urbanizacions outside of the main town.
> 
> The town certainly has some run down areas and some graffitti and I am sure its fair share of criminals and drugs although it not at all in evidence.
> 
> The coast of Torrevieja has no less than 7 blue flag beaches, and the promenade area of the main town is very lively with shops, bars and restaurants. The town has an excellent local bus service to all parts with buses every 40 minutes on weekdays and every hour weekends and holidays,winter and summer. This bus service is totally free for residents. The town also has good coach links to Alicante airport and railway station in addition to coach links to other major cities.
> Torrevieja is within 1 hour´s drive from both Alicante/Elche and Murcia (San Javier) airports.
> The town is well served with culture having theatres, museums and an excellent auditorium that regularly feature the Torrevieja philharmonic orchestra and brass band, and several Torrevieja choirs. Like most towns in Spain there are good sports facilities and indoor swimming pool.
> There are housing solutions for every pocket from small 1 bed apartments up to huge multi bedroomed villas.
> As for the reputation of being little Britain, if you venture more than two streets from the promenade you will need to speak Spanish. Although the utility companies and banks have English speaking staff there are virtually none at the town hall and civic ammenity sites.
> 
> The population, other than Spanish, is 15% British, 5% German, 5% Scandinavian, 5% Russian, 3% Columbian, 3% Moroccan and 9% other nationalities.
> 
> Torrevieja almost always comes at the bottom of the list of richest towns in Spain as it is a seaside resort and has a lot of people working in low paid service sector. This helps to keep the prices in the shops low, apart from the beach front establishments.
> 
> There is a new state hospital and a new private hospital in addition to numerous very good health centres.
> 
> All in all, we find that Torrevieja suits all our needs to live in Spain both for now and when we are in our dotage .


Torrevieja is not a place that I would choose to live but I can understand why it is attractive to many Brits. In my opinion it is no better or worse than any of the other major Spanish tourist resorts that I have visited but, quite honestly, none of them appeal to me. But each to their own! I would, however, like to pick up on your comment about the "new private hospital" in Torrevieja. We had an awful experience there (assuming that you mean USP Hospital San Jaime)! My wife was the victim of a serious medical scandal in the UK, the consequences of which didn't become known until after we moved to Spain. We became embroiled in an international legal claim against the company responsible whose insurers sent my wife to the private hospital in Torrevieja for a number of tests and examinations, which confirmed that she needed major surgery to remove a defective prosthesis. In our opinion the hospital was like a workhouse inside (although the actual building looked quite impressive!). Each time we had to queue for ages to check-in and had to deal with rude and unhelpful receptionists. We had to wait in an over-crowded room to see the specialist who was always running late and the queue for giving blood was horrendous. A Dutch man who was also waiting to give blood told us: "If you think this is bad you should see the State hospital!" Cobwebs on the ceiling of the X-ray department were the final straw for my wife! We had a major row with the claims handlers representing the manufacturer of the defective prosthesis and eventually they agreed to allow us to use a hospital of our choice for a second opinion and any necessary surgery. We went to a private hospital in Alicante where the service and facilities were as you would expect from a private hospital and my wife had successful corrective surgery there. Sorry to rant on but the very mention of Torrevieja always reminds me of this horrible experience!


----------



## VinhoVerde

Horlics said:


> I don't know where you're getting the weather info. I am in Javea and I can assure you that if it rained 271 days a year I would not be here.


Java?


----------



## stevec2x

The Skipper said:


> Torrevieja is not a place that I would choose to live but I can understand why it is attractive to many Brits. In my opinion it is no better or worse than any of the other major Spanish tourist resorts that I have visited but, quite honestly, none of them appeal to me. But each to their own! I would, however, like to pick up on your comment about the "new private hospital" in Torrevieja. We had an awful experience there (assuming that you mean USP Hospital San Jaime)! My wife was the victim of a serious medical scandal in the UK, the consequences of which didn't become known until after we moved to Spain. We became embroiled in an international legal claim against the company responsible whose insurers sent my wife to the private hospital in Torrevieja for a number of tests and examinations, which confirmed that she needed major surgery to remove a defective prosthesis. In our opinion the hospital was like a workhouse inside (although the actual building looked quite impressive!). Each time we had to queue for ages to check-in and had to deal with rude and unhelpful receptionists. We had to wait in an over-crowded room to see the specialist who was always running late and the queue for giving blood was horrendous. A Dutch man who was also waiting to give blood told us: "If you think this is bad you should see the State hospital!" Cobwebs on the ceiling of the X-ray department were the final straw for my wife! We had a major row with the claims handlers representing the manufacturer of the defective prosthesis and eventually they agreed to allow us to use a hospital of our choice for a second opinion and any necessary surgery. We went to a private hospital in Alicante where the service and facilities were as you would expect from a private hospital and my wife had successful corrective surgery there. Sorry to rant on but the very mention of Torrevieja always reminds me of this horrible experience!


I can't let this comment go by without a reply - we use the 'state hospital' and have NO complaints whatsoever - quite the contrary - we get appointments very quickly and really can't complain about the level of service. It sounds like most of your problems stem from your private health supplier!

eg - my doctor sent me for an ECG recently - within 10 days I have an appointment with a cardiologist on Monday (hope it's nowt serious!)

Steve


----------



## Pesky Wesky

The Skipper said:


> Sorry to rant on but the very mention of Torrevieja always reminds me of this horrible experience!


I think you've got to tell it like it is, so if this has been your experience that's all you can say.


----------



## Pam2017

Horlics said:


> I don't know where you're getting the weather info. I am in Javea and I can assure you that if it rained 271 days a year I would not be here.


You know, I just realized today that I'm getting some really shady weather stuff from this site called holiday-weather.com or something like that. I had similar numbers for Ronda! Thanks for pointing that out. Javea does sound wonderful. I found another site for weather and I'll use that. (My problem was that many sites didn't do Fahrenheit or didn't have rainy day info. This holiday weather site does both, but a lot of it is just plain wrong. But I have a more reliable source now.). I'd have to bypass some good places due to bad data.


----------



## Pam2017

Horlics said:


> The point of the story is, you might find that once you spend some time in Spain all your previous study will pay off. It certainly did for me and we were probably at around the same level.


Thanks you, Horlics! I'm encouraged...and actually after slogging through about two-thirds of Pimsleur Spanish 1 with the idea that this is my lifeline to an active social life, I'm starting to realize how much I DO remember. I am studying everyday for at least a couple hours, so I know I'll be able to get this. I'm sniffing rosemary essential oil, too...hey, I need all the memory help I can get!


----------



## kevincharlesthompson

Pesky Wesky said:


> Only you can say. Go and try it out! Thousands of Brits live there very happily. Peronally I don't like it at all


 Rent first, at least 6 months do that in 5 different towns or areas and then decide its not the best area in my opinion


----------



## tebo53

Pam2017 said:


> My husband and I are seriously thinking of moving to Spain. We were thinking Portugal, but Spain seemed to make more sense.
> 
> Anyway, I've been poking around these forums and many people seem to be down on Torrevieja. And, actually, after exploring some "for sale" listings and google maps, it really doesn't seem like a great area. It is the last planned stop in the south when we visit.
> 
> What do we want? We're looking for European charm, walkability to restaurants, shops and bars, on or near the coast, great weather (not rainy or super hot), and with a nice blend of locals and expats from around the world (not solely English-speaking).
> 
> So, should we skip Torrevieja? We're planning on Cadiz, Estepona, Mijas, Fuengirola, Benalmadena(?), Torremolinas, Malaga, and Adra, as well.
> 
> Should be go further east of Torrevieja (keeping in mind that we're not keen on rain)? Any insights or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Exciting times ahead for you. My sister used to live near Torrevieja and I soon decided that it was not a place for me to live, but each to their own....I live on the outskirts of Benidorm and absolutely love it here and wouldn't live anywhere else. 

As you are under retirement age and assuming you may need to work, do you have your visas requirements and healthcare sorted to become residents? 

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica

tebo53 said:


> Exciting times ahead for you. My sister used to live near Torrevieja and I soon decided that it was not a place for me to live, but each to their own....I live on the outskirts of Benidorm and absolutely love it here and wouldn't live anywhere else.
> 
> As you are under retirement age and assuming you may need to work, do you have your visas requirements and healthcare sorted to become residents?
> 
> Steve


The question was asked in 2016, so...


----------



## tebo53

xabiaxica said:


> The question was asked in 2016, so...


Ah OK, so did they make the move?

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica

tebo53 said:


> Ah OK, so did they make the move?
> 
> Steve


Hopefully they'll come back & let us know!


----------



## kaipa

I know this is an old thread but just in case people still question Torrevieja here is my opinion. I have lived in Torrevieja on and off for over 25 years. First of all Torrevieja is ( for most Spanish folk ) the actual town. The outlying areas of which there are many are fairly new and were essentially urbanizations built for foreigners during the boom years of the 90s. So if you really want to talk about Torrevieja you should focus on the town not la Mata or Punta Prima etc.
The town ( like most working places in Spain) is not white washed villas with a quiet little square. It's a working class area that reflects the social economic conditions of the time. Yes it has graffiti. Yes there is prostitution and drugs. Yes there are botellons. But these things are replicated in most places in Spain and are part of the culture ,good or bad. Given these things many foreigners find it ugly, dirty and smelly. In the summer months the population doubles as Spanish families head to the coast to escape the inland heat. This makes the town very busy and noisy with traffic and late nights. Again foreigners often don't like this. However, what is important is to bear in mind that this is what real Spain is for Spanish folk and is something that they are willing to tolerate or even like as social activity is very much a principal pillar of the culture. The Spanish do not go around complaining about neighbours listening to loud music or sitting on the balconies or in the street talking to late in the night. It's just part of the atmosphere, especially in the summer. So my point is: it's fine not to like places like Torrevieja but it's important to remember that the Spain reflected in programs like Place in the Sun peddle a cliche of Spanish life rather like an advert. It's like Spanish selling Scotland as a place where ginger headed men in kilts sit around all day drinking whisky talking about the Loch Ness monster.
Also the idea that everyone speaks English in torrevieja is not true. I never get spoken to in English always Spanish but if I go toLa Zenia its the opposite with shop assistants insisting on English.


----------

